# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Man food

## Neo

It


The great English breakfast.man food at its best for this Ill give 7/10
Its mussing toast, fried bread and a mug of tea.

----------

donttread (05-18-2022),Quark (05-12-2022),WarriorRob (05-12-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I've got a WTH on 4 things on that plate...   :Wtf20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

WarriorRob (05-12-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I consider any meal that contains meat is a Man Meal, who needs those sissy fruits and vegetables anyway :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

I saw that picture and nearly choked on my Crumpets.

----------

Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Quark

> It
> 
> 
> The great English breakfast….man food at its best… for this I’ll give 7/10
> Its mussing toast, fried bread and a mug of tea.


And a heart attack.

----------


## Authentic

> I've got a WTH on 4 things on that plate...


The thing in the middle is black pudding. It is made with blood.

----------

Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic

https://iamafoodblog.com/a-breakdown...ish-breakfast/

----------


## Authentic

The rest is straightforward: back bacon, eggs, sausage, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes, and toast.

----------


## Dubler9

An Irish guy booked a room in Blackpool England. The Landlady said: "Welcome Mr Murphy, here is your room and we do the finest Breakfast in the whole of Blackpool we won the Gold medal for best Fry-Up in Blackpool".
"Tanks Miss" said Murphy. 
Next morning Murphy comes down for breakfast: .. "Could oye have Beans only please, I would like a Family size portion. I love Beans and that's all I ever have for my breakfast. A big family size portion of Beans, thanks Miss" Murphy eats his Beans and goes out for the day.

At 5.30 Pm a knock ate the "hotel" door. 2 Police officers. They ask the Landlady if a Mr Murphy resides there. She said yes. They show her his driviing licence with photo. She says: "Yes thats the Mr Murphy who booked the room here" - "Is there a problem officers"??

The Officer says... "Well yes madam, I am sorry to have to tell you we found his body drifting in the Sea, he drowned - it looks like suicide madam"!!!!!
Landlady: .. "Good God, thats strange, he was full of Beans this morning"!!!!!!!

----------

Jen (05-12-2022),Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Jen

Remove the chocolate cookie in the middle (I know, I know), the two brats, the beans...and whatever that is in the upper left corner next to the bacon, add some grits or hash browns and a couple of pancakes and trim down the serving size......  and I would enjoy it.  But I'm not a man. 

Also, need some sort of salsa for the eggs.......the tomatoes won't quite do the trick.

----------

Authentic (05-12-2022),Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Jen

> The thing in the middle is black pudding. It is made with blood.


Oh.  I thought it was a chocolate cookie.

----------

Authentic (05-12-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I eat all that at breakfast I'd be sleeping it off till afternoon.

----------


## Old Tex

I lived in England for 3 years. In that time I never once tried hot tea. Being from the South that just sounded wrong. Also I'm not big on eggs & rarely eat them. But other than that I'd love that breakfast.

----------

Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

seems like a waste to not have any gravy with that much food.

----------

Mr. Claws (05-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Oh.  I thought it was a chocolate cookie.


 No. It is a mix of beef or pork blood, beef or pork fat, and usually oats or barley.

It is supposed to be better than it sounds.

Back in the day, _nothing_ got wasted.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding

----------


## Authentic

So, what do the women eat (pray, love)?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> It
> 
> 
> The great English breakfast.man food at its best for this Ill give 7/10
> Its mussing toast, fried bread and a mug of tea.


Looks good. Reminds me....loooooong time ago I stayed in a decent hotel in Stuttgart Germany.  They had a breakfast that was at least as decked out as yours. They called it the _American_ breakfast.  But your looks good too. 

I heard of your weird beans and eggs combo and tried it out here. Hey..  they do go together.  


(Need to add some orange marmalade and molasses. )

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The thing in the middle is black pudding. It is made with blood.

----------

Authentic (05-12-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Turks include cucumbers for breakfast.  I kinda liked their breakfasts. Simple. Crusty bread and butter, tomatoes/cucumbers, fruit, yogurt, a few other things. Pork sausage and bacon is not on the menu.

----------

Authentic (05-12-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> seems like a waste to not have any gravy with that much food.



NOOOOOOOOOO  SACRILEGE


You put Brown sauce, Tomato Sauce or if you are hardcore, Lea and Perrins Worcestershire Sauce on it. And you have white buttered toast or bread and butter with it

----------


## Authentic

> NOOOOOOOOOO  SACRILEGE
> 
> 
> You put Brown sauce, Tomato Sauce or if you are hardcore, Lea and Perrins Worcestershire Sauce on it. And you have white buttered toast or bread and butter with it


Does Marmite qualify as brown sauce?

----------


## East of the Beast

> An Irish guy booked a room in Blackpool England. The Landlady said: "Welcome Mr Murphy, here is your room and we do the finest Breakfast in the whole of Blackpool we won the Gold medal for best Fry-Up in Blackpool".
> "Tanks Miss" said Murphy. 
> Next morning Murphy comes down for breakfast: .. "Could oye have Beans only please, I would like a Family size portion. I love Beans and that's all I ever have for my breakfast. A big family size portion of Beans, thanks Miss" Murphy eats his Beans and goes out for the day.
> 
> At 5.30 Pm a knock ate the "hotel" door. 2 Police officers. They ask the Landlady if a Mr Murphy resides there. She said yes. They show her his driviing licence with photo. She says: "Yes thats the Mr Murphy who booked the room here" - "Is there a problem officers"??
> 
> The Officer says... "Well yes madam, I am sorry to have to tell you we found his body drifting in the Sea, he drowned - it looks like suicide madam"!!!!!
> Landlady: .. "Good God, thats strange, he was full of Beans this morning"!!!!!!!


Irish humor I'm not gettin' it.

----------


## Brat

Brown Sauce is on our table all the time.  We just received our new shipment.  It is indispensible on meat loaf, hamburgers, brats, probably a million more things.  WAY better than Heinz 51 or Worcestershire. Anyone here who uses Brown Sauce (the real thing) know any more ways to use it?

----------


## Brat

550f70173fccba4d54dc09f54366142f.jpgClick to enlarge.

----------


## Brat

> Does Marmite qualify as brown sauce?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

See post 24.  That's the ticket.

----------

Authentic (05-12-2022)

----------


## Neo

Every Friday every man and his dog from our site at Melksham goes to the Wetherspoon pub in the high street for a brekkie at 10am 
Actually at 10am every building site man goes there.

We choose a table whilst remembering the number and order at the bar or do it on the app on our phones.

Breakfast is either (small, medium, or large) £1 for a mug of tea or coffee.



I have tomorrow off so I won’t be joining them down the pub, my car is booked in at the garage.

----------

Brat (05-12-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Does Marmite qualify as brown sauce?



Does Biden qualify as a competent president?  Does the Pope wear a funny  hat?

----------


## East of the Beast

> Does Biden qualify as a competent president?  Does the Pope wear a funny  hat?


 no and yes

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Brown Sauce is on our table all the time.  We just received our new shipment.  It is indispensible on meat loaf, hamburgers, brats, probably a million more things.  WAY better than Heinz 51 or Worcestershire. Anyone here who uses Brown Sauce (the real thing) know any more ways to use it?



Obviously the above poster hasnt been educated in the correct application of sauce on an English breakfast, probably due to Geographical Deprivation


This clearly is the correct combination for superior dressing

----------


## Brat

> Every Friday every man and his dog from our site at Melksham goes to the Wetherspoon pub in the high street for a brekkie at 10am 
> Actually at 10am every building site man goes there.
> 
> We choose a table whilst remembering the number and order at the bar or do it on the app on our phones.
> 
> Breakfast is either (small, medium, or large) £1 for a mug of tea or coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tomorrow off so I won’t be joining them down the pub, my car is booked in at the garage.


I'd eat that!  YUM!!

----------

Neo (05-12-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

nuff said

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> NOOOOOOOOOO  SACRILEGE
> 
> 
> You put Brown sauce, Tomato Sauce or if you are hardcore, Lea and Perrins Worcestershire Sauce on it. And you have white buttered toast or bread and butter with it


Lea and Perrins Worcestershire.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Neo

> Obviously the above poster hasnt been educated in the correct application of sauce on an English breakfast, probably due to Geographical Deprivation
> 
> 
> This clearly is the correct combination for superior dressing



Smarty is perfectly correct.an English cooked breakfast simply isnt complete unless it has Lea & Perrins. Worcester sauce.

----------


## Authentic

Is it bad form to drink a cup of Bovril with your full English breakfast?

----------

Neo (05-13-2022)

----------


## Taxcutter

The old joke:
Hell is a place with German police, French politicians, and British chefs.

Now we can throw in Russian Nazi hunters.

----------


## Neo

> Is it bad form to drink a cup of Bovril with your full English breakfast?


Not at all old chap, in fact I endorse it.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Neo

A perfect Sunday morning breakfast you and the Mem Sahib.

----------

Authentic (05-16-2022)

----------


## donttread

> It
> 
> 
> The great English breakfast.man food at its best for this Ill give 7/10
> Its mussing toast, fried bread and a mug of tea.



Years ago two good friends , myself and guest would go to hunting camp for a long weekend each year. We did hunt... some but mostly hung out and ate. Two of us didn't even drink. But we sometimes had to shut down the wood stove despite it being quite cold because of our spanish omlet breakfast and chili.
That was man food. Later finish it off with a 3/4 lb burger and half a dozen doughnuts. LOL

----------

